# My Indie browser game Monster MMORPG Pokemon style 1,200+ monsters



## MonsterMMORPG (Feb 16, 2013)

​
Full HD 1080p Gameplay Tutorial Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04cfFZMEgvU&hd=1

You can add my public Skype for any questions. Skype username : *MonsterMMORPG*

*So what is Monster MMORPG ?*

Monster MMORPG is a free to play, browser based, full scale MMORPG game with development driven by our player base.  Currently, the game is being developed by Furkan Gözükara (M.Sc.) with the help of volunteer players and artists.  Check the credits for more information.

The game started as a free online Pokemon MMORPG but was taken down for a period of time and converted into Monster MMORPG Version 1.  We kept the Pokemon style game play, but are no longer infringing on Nintendo's copyright.  While Nintendo drags its feet on making an online Pokemon MMORPG, we continue to add content and build onto the base of our game.  We have since moved onto Version 2, with a cleaner interface, NPC challenges, and many more features on the way!  The game is continually improving.

If you are familiar with Pokemon style games, you will have no problem getting started in Monster MMORPG.

*We currently have:*

More than 1,200 Monsters
18 Unique types
3,000 Different attack moves
Over 200 Monster abilities
100 Monster natures
A Unique Values (UV) system (similar to IV values in Pokemon)
Training Points (TP) system (similar to EV values in Pokemon)
NPC Trainers to battle
19 Arenas, each with a challenging opponent inside
PvP battles
Each Monster has a unique ability pool and upon capture, they get 3 random abilities from this abilities pool.  With the addition of UV, TP, Nature and Abilities no two Monsters are exactly the same.

Monster MMORPG is also one of the few browser-based MMORPG games that fully supports live PvP battles.  We've thoroughly tested the mechanics out, so you and your friends can battle online without worrying about 'sleep hax' or other insane exploits seen often in Pokemon-esque games.

On the main game page, you'll notice we have a large chat box to keep in touch with the other players. (Not to mention our Private Messaging system!)  Our chat supports 32 different country channels.

*Useful links and Screenshots!*

Home Page: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/
Register Page: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Register
MonsterDex (Like Pokedex) 1200+ Monsters: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/MonsterDex
Game Maps Main Page - 19 Zones: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Maps
Game Maps Search Page - 520 Maps: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Game-Maps
Gameplay Screenshots: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Screenshots
Gameplay Videos: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Videos
Game Profile Avatars: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Avatars
Game Banners - Logos: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Banners
Credits: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Credits
Game Strongest Monster: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Aurorile-Monster-Dex-26
Subscribe Our Official Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/MonsterMMORPG
Like Our Official Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/MonsterMMORPG
Subscribe Our Official Twitter Page: http://twitter.com/MonsterMMORPG
Follow Our Official DeviantArt Page: http://monstermmorpg.deviantart.com
Follow Our Official Google Plus Page: https://plus.google.com/114217940126656555279/posts
Visit Our Official Wiki Page: http://monstermmorpg.wikia.com/wiki/Guide

*Quick Gameplay Hints*

Keep pressing w,a,s,d or arrow keys or the navigation arrows at the game screen for moving fluently
You can enter Monster Center (It has Monster Center signboard) for healing and setup your team, and Monster Market(It has Shop signboard) for items and buy, sell, trade monsters
From navigation menus at control panel you can set your avatar, overworld sprite and change your starter monster
While battling, lower your opponent HP and throw monster box to catch it

Some screenshots :)


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Mar 2, 2013)

Monster MMORPG Special Weekend Bonus Event Started
200% Gold and Experience Bonus from all battles
Time to battle :)

http://www.monstermmorpg.com

Here 6 monsters from V2


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Mar 9, 2013)

Extremely special weekend event started at @ www.monstermmorpg.com

During weekend, rare monsters appear ratios are doubled.

Which means you will double likely be able to catch, zenith, legendary and even ancient monsters

Also we have got our new brand google plus page please follow us :)

Brand monstermmorpg on google : https://plus.google.com/+MonsterMMORPG/posts

And here 6 random rare monster :)


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Mar 17, 2013)

*Version 2.0.4 Beta Change Logs*

* Blocked players page recoded:
http://www.monstermmorpg.com/BlockedUsers.aspx

* When you are PVPing, if enemy player miss to use a move for total 5 times, he/she will be automatically counted as defeated

* There are a bug at exp gain system. It was multplying isntead of stacking. So now you may see a bit exp decrease if you have expert leader

* At chat screen when you type @username it will become a link

* All monsters on maps re-assigned

* All NPCs on maps re-assigned

* Effective Healing ability now increases Orbs healing rate to 15% from 10%

* 150% EXP & Gold bonus event started for weekend

* Moves descriptions improved

* A lot of bug fixes
*** Experience armor bonus will be displayed correctly
*** Some moves were not working correctly and fixed
*** Unread mail error fixed in some rare occasions
*** Move Relearner was not working correctly for the very first move and fixed
*** Invisible NPC trainers bug fixed

11 New monsters added to the game


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Mar 23, 2013)

*MonsterMMORPG updated to Version 2.0.5 Beta* 

www.monstermmorpg.com 

* 29 new monsters added to the game
* All monsters on maps re-assigned
* All NPCs on maps re-assigned
* Fixed annoying new line problem when sending a new private message
---- It was happening at firefox 
* All links will be automatically parsed when sending private message (if you are at top 10,000 rankings)
---- Make sure that you add http:// to begining of link
* Abilities description improved
---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/AbilitiesList.htm
* Special weekend bonus event started 200%

Here the new monsters


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Mar 30, 2013)

*Version 2.0.6 Beta deployed on* *www.monstermmorpg.com*

* From now on sales on market is taxed

* If you are selling monsters on bazaar or items on bazaar or offering money to trade monster
---- 100-10,000,000 - taxed 5%
---- 10,000,000 - 100,000,000 - taxed 10%
---- 100,000,000 - 999,999,999 - taxed 15%

* Minimum sell prices on bazaar is 100 gold, minimum offer price is 100 gold
---- Under 100 gold items on bazaar are not taxed

* Also we have another nice new feature. It is called as deposit. This feature will prevent overpriced, ridiciliously priced monsters to be put on market
---- When you are putting a monster on sale at the bazaar, you have to pay deposit money to be able to put your monster on sale
---- It is equal to 10% of sell price
---- This money is automatically deducted from your account when you put your monster on sale. When your monster is sold, or you cancelled the sell process, it is automatically returned to your account. This money is never lost.

* Also there are 2 new restrictions. You can put maximum 50 monsters on sell and another 50 monsters on trade one at a time. This will prevent 1 player flooding all the market.

* There are other several bug fixes and system improvements

* All monsters currently on market system returned to storage and their price set to 0

-------------------------------------------------------

*For the weekend 200% bonus event started*


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Apr 12, 2013)

Version 2.0.7 Beta deployed on www.monstermmorpg.com


* Server migrated from Europa - Netherlands to Buffalo, New York, USA
---- So now game should be super fast for all those close to USA or have nice internet connection to USA

* The new server is a lot better from the previous one
---- 2 x 256 GB Sata 3 SSD a raid 1 - super fast disks
---- 32 gb ram
---- 3.5 GHZ cpu
---- Latest frameworks
---- 1 Gbit Internet connection

* From now on all monsters below 50 level will gain more exp
---- 1-10 : 200% permanent EXP boost
---- 11-25 : 150% permanent EXP boost
---- 26-35: 100% permanent EXP boost
---- 36-49: 50% permanent EXP boost

* Home page improved a little bit
---- Now you can see latest version change logs links there

* Attractive Player and Horrifying Player items will be effective for 1000 steps

* Natures page added to the game : http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Natures
---- Will be improved later with sorting and filtering features

* Abilities page added to the game : http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Abilities
---- May get improved later with sorting and filtering features

*** And special weekend event started : 150% bonus from all battles ***


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Apr 27, 2013)

Versiyon 2.0.8 deployed on Monster MMORPG
Here the news

* 82 new monsters added to the game
---- We have 4 new artists and hopefully more monsters to come

* All monsters default abilities are re-assigned
---- This does not affect existing monsters and the abilities pool that monsters can get when you capture new monster

* All monsters on maps are re-assigned

* All NPCs on maps are re-assigned
---- All NPCs monsters also re-assigned

*
Special weekend bonus event started
200% bonus EXP & Gold from all battles*


New monsters can be found at below :)


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (May 11, 2013)

Monster MMORPG Version 2.0.9 Beta

* 48 new natures added to the game that players suggested
--- You can check new natures at here : http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Natures

* Special weekend bonus event started : 250% bonus for EXP & Gold from all battles


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jun 2, 2013)

Version 2.1.0 Beta Deployed on MonsterMMORPG.com

* 120 New monsters added to the game. At the below of this message you can see them

* 5 Monsters images updated (replaced with better new ones)

* All monsters on all maps re-assigned

* All NPCs on all maps re-assigned

* 250% Bonus event started for weekend (don't worry hopefully following each week have)

* Currently not available to catch monsters can be seen at below (they may still be obtainable with transformation)

---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/NotAvailableToCatchThisTime.txt


*And here comes the new monsters ^^*


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jun 8, 2013)

Version 2.1.1 has arrived to http://www.monstermmorpg.com free indie game source

Changes

* 28 New monsters added to the game. At the below of this message you can see them

* All monsters on all maps re-assigned

* All NPCs on all maps re-assigned

* 200% Bonus event started for weekend (don't worry hopefully following each week have)

* Currently not available to catch monsters can be seen at below (they may still be obtainable with transformation)

---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Not-Appear-On-Maps.txt

Monsters


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jun 14, 2013)

*Version 2.1.2 Beta Deployed On MonsterMMORPG

*** Maximum allowed monster count for per account increased from 2,000 to 3,000

** Special weekend bonus event started. From all battles 200% bonus EXP and Gold


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jun 29, 2013)

*Version 2.1.3 Beta Deployed on MonsterMMORPG*

* 60 New monsters added to the game. At the below of this thread you can see them. We have new artists and that is a good thing since it increases our chance to get new monsters in future

* Mixed general chat section added to the game. Every language can be spoken there. Good for 1 to 1 when no one else using

* Type chart page added so now you can see type effectiveness of attacking and defending types

---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Type-Chart

* Trade-Sell history page added for Ancient and Legendary monsters. Benefit of this is, if you happen to suspect someone selling-buying monsters for real money, you can report them to me

---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/MonstersTradesSells.aspx

* User profile page, user monster details page won't require login anymore

* Main navigation menu organized a bit more

* All monsters on all maps re-assigned

* All NPCs on all maps re-assigned

* All Monsters default abilities are re-assigned

* 200% Bonus event started for weekend

* Walking monster count for per map increased to 50 from 40 so not appearing monster count decreased even though total monster count increased

* Currently not available to catch monsters can be seen at below (they may still be obtainable with transformation)

---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Not-Appear-On-Maps.txt

* 2 Existing monsters images updated
---- #971 Cornimy, #1031 Unimy

* New monsters images

                                                        


source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jul 7, 2013)

Monster MMORPG V 2.1.4 Deployed - Change Logs

** 83 New monsters added to the game*
---- The good part is we have new artists this means more monster possibilities at the future 

	
	
		
		
	


	




---- Total number of contributor monster artist count increased to 38
---- These artists can be seen at credits page

** Very special weekend event started with 300% EXP and Gold boost*
---- This event will probably finish this tuesday - 9 July

* All monsters on maps re-assigned

* All monsters default abilities re-assigned

* All NPCs and their monsters re-assigned

* Currently not available to catch monsters can be seen at below (they may still be obtainable with transformation)
---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Not-Appear-On-Maps.txt

* MonsterDex now displays 100 monsters per page

* 3 Monsters images updated
---- #980 Flicey, #955 Falcipy, #1501 Behemoth

** Here the newly added monsters*


                                                                                 

source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jul 14, 2013)

Version 2.1.5 Has arrived to Monster MMORPG with 107 new monsters and some very cool new features

* 107 New monsters added to the game (can be seen at the bottom of the thread) and 9 monsters images updated

---- Image updated monsters: 1122: Angpsy, 1125: Bossang, 1140: Sepra, 1141: Serptychc, 1619: Helioptile, 1639: Wappa, 1624: Drapkin, 1625: Pupgon, 1626: Pumpagon

* New full featured stat calculator coded. This tool is supposed to work as you are in battle, which mean full stats.

---- First load the monster then click update to see stats
*---- Stat Calculator :* http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Stat-Calculator

* How to play, quick tutorial added to the home page and also as an in-depended page

*---- How to play Monster MMORPG:* http://www.monstermmorpg.com/How-To-Play

* New rules page added to the game and also hot linked with an icon from chat screen

---- Game rules: http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Rules

* Voting sites count decreased significantly

* All monsters on maps re-assigned

 * All monsters default abilities re-assigned

 * All NPCs and their monsters re-assigned

 * Currently not available to catch monsters can be seen at below (they may still be obtainable with transformation)

 ---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Not-Appear-On-Maps.txt

* Credits page updated with row numbers also more artists added

---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Credits

* Main navigation menu bar and some hot links at the footer and header updated

*** *For the weekend 200% EXP & Gold bonus event started*

* Home page load time decreased with performance tuning

** Here 107 new monsters from 9 new volunteer artists*

                                                                                                          


source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jul 19, 2013)

*Special Weekend EXP, Gold and Rare Monster Catch Event Started* on Monster MMORPG

* 150% EXP & Gold bonus from all battles

* Double chance to catch below Ancient and Legendary Monsters

---- Ancient 



---- Legendary



source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jul 27, 2013)

*Special event 27.07.2013 - Extra Chance To Catch Rare Monsters

*Special weekend event of Monster MMORPG

200% Bonus Gold & Money from all battles

Below rare monsters have double chance to appear on the maps

*Zenith:*



*Legendary:*


*Ancient:*


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Aug 4, 2013)

*Version 2.1.6 Beta New Monsters MonsterMMORPG* ChangeLogs

* 32 New monsters added to the game (can be seen at the bottom of the thread) and 5 monsters images updated

---- Image updated monsters: 954: Falco, 955: Falcipy, 965: Chibee, 1507: Sounvern, 1508: Flowfairi

* All monsters on maps re-assigned

* All monsters default abilities re-assigned

* All NPCs and their monsters re-assigned

* Monster appearing ratios significantly changed. Now Emissaries will more likely to appear than regular and superior.

* Currently not available to catch monsters can be seen at below (they may still be obtainable with transformation)

 ---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Not-Appear-On-Maps.txt

 * Credits page updated with row numbers also more artists added

 ---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Credits

 * Main navigation menu bar and some hot links at the footer and header updated

 * *For the weekend 200% EXP & Gold bonus event started*

 * Home page load time decreased with performance tuning

* Here 32 new monsters

                              

Source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Aug 31, 2013)

Monster MMORPG V 2.1.8 Update Changelogs

* 9 Monster images updated. New images are definitely awesome.

* Hit F5 or refresh button at the browser if you are still seeing older images.

* Clock at the right top updated to real time

* Simple pure CSS *battle animation* added to the game

** %250 Bonus Event Started For The Weekend*


        


source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Sep 21, 2013)

Version 2.1.9 Update on Monster MMORPG

* 6 Monster images updated with improved versions.

* A requested by players new feature, filtering to the MonsterDex and All Monsters page added

---- New feature screenshot

* %200 EXP & Gold bonus event started for the weekend

* Personal note from the Developer



> ---- I have PhD qualifying exam this Tuesday. Insha'Allah if i can pass it, after passing it i am planning to start coding v3.
> Unfortunately finding quality web designer failed so i will start to not  loose anymore time.



* Updated monster images


    



* New feature screenshot









Source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Oct 5, 2013)

Free Online MMORPG Game Monster MMORPG Made For No Download Games Players & Pokemon Fans Another Cool Update V 2.2.0

* 1 New monster added to the game so now we have *1,800 different monsters*






* Monster revamping process continue. It is slow because it is really hard to find such talented artists from reasonable prices.

* 2 Monster images revamped

* All monsters on maps re-assigned

 * All monsters default abilities re-assigned

 * All NPCs and their monsters re-assigned

** Special weekend 200% EXP event started*

_* Please hit F5 if you are still seeing old monsters_

*Revamped Monsters*

#1223 Pyrake #858 Visiood

 

*New monster*



Source


----------



## norblarchoop (Oct 8, 2013)

Excellent game so far, I'll tell you a more detailed opinion after I play for weeks.


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Oct 12, 2013)

norblarchoop said:


> Excellent game so far, I'll tell you a more detailed opinion after I play for weeks.


thanks a lot for reply

feel free to ask any question

and here the news

Version 2.2.1 update on Monster MMORPG

* 150% EXP and Gold bonus event started for the weekend

* 4 Monster images revamped and updated

--- Press F5 and refresh your browser cache if you are still seeing old images


   

source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Nov 2, 2013)

Another great update of Monster MMORPG online free game

* 250% EXP and Gold bonus event started for the weekend

 * 4 Monster images revamped (commissioned)

* 6 Monster images updated (these are freebies temporary until better versions come)

 --- Press F5 and refresh your browser cache if you are still seeing old images


* Commissioned revamped monsters


   


* Images updated monsters freebies

#711 Firahi #712 Kamburn #713 Lavampus #989 Fivida #1617 Ruptican #1618 Ruptiroar

Source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Nov 10, 2013)

*Update 2.2.3 On Monster MMORPG A Browser Based Indie Game With Pathfinding AI*

Update 2.2.3 On Monster MMORPG A Browser Based Indie Game With Pathfinding AI

***** This is one of the very important update recently happened

***** For the Sunday, 300% very special bonus event started. Both Gold and EXP

***** Battle animation can be turned off/on from control panel. Now it is remembered

***** Now you can click your username at right top to go your control panel

***** First few maps now have arrow images embedded to show exits and entrance to the monster center, shop or caves

***** Pathfinding feature implemented to the game

----_ Pathfinding or pathing is the plotting, by a computer application, of the shortest route between two points. It is a more practical variant on solving mazes. This field of research is based heavily on Dijkstra's algorithm for finding the shortest path on a weighted graph._

---- In our game pathfinding works as to show you shortest path to the exits. In short a path to the route changing locations. 

---- Pathfinding normally very hardware power consuming stuff but we are doing preprocessing to make it lightning fast.

---- Preprocessing still continues so pathfinding is supported to maps between 1-220. But in couple of days hopefully it will be supported at all of the maps.

---- Pathfinding can be turned off/on from control panel

---- Here pathfinding image








***** Players starting positions to the game at the first map greatly randomized. So they won't compose a crowd at the front of monster center

***** Individual donation page added to the game. In order to view that page you need to login and have more than 5 monsters total

***** 7 Monster images completely revamped. Henrie is back ^^ *(If you are still seeing old images please hit F5 or refresh the page)*

      




***** All monsters on maps re-assigned

***** All NPCs and their monsters re-assigned

News Source


----------



## Karousever (Nov 11, 2013)

I hope you don't think I'm spamming or anything since I haven't actually started playing yet, but I would love to say this:
Okay so I've seen this thread quite a few times and really admired the monster designs, but never did anything. Right now I am in the process of registering and even though I am not done yet I would like to inform you of how impressed I am with the options here! Look how many Overworld Sprites and Starting Monsters I get to choose from! I love it! :D I have a good feeling about playing this!


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Nov 11, 2013)

jaketiger1116 said:


> I hope you don't think I'm spamming or anything since I haven't actually started playing yet, but I would love to say this:
> Okay so I've seen this thread quite a few times and really admired the monster designs, but never did anything. Right now I am in the process of registering and even though I am not done yet I would like to inform you of how impressed I am with the options here! Look how many Overworld Sprites and Starting Monsters I get to choose from! I love it! :D I have a good feeling about playing this!


awesome reply thanks a lot :D


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Nov 23, 2013)

** Monster MMORPG V 2.2.4 Change-logs Free MMO RPG Indie Game*

* 5 Monsters images are revamped. 3 Of them got also name change

* 8 Monsters images slightly improved

* 200% EXP boost event started for the weekend

* Now when an error occurred while sending a private message it should keep your message instead of making message blank. Minimum private message title length reduced to 3 characters

* Several new curse words added on chat filter. If you believe there are still please pm me

* Now you can not send empty title messages with using multiple space characters

* Press F5 or refresh page to see updated images as always

[hr]

     

[hr]

Source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Dec 1, 2013)

Version 2.2.5 Update On No Cheat, No Download, Free Browser MMO RPG Monster MMORPG

* 3 Monsters Revamped

* 150% bonus event started for weekend

* There will be a lot of giveaway events from now on, the events will be made on facebook page

---- http://www.facebook.com/MonsterMMORPG

---- Latest event: http://www.facebook.com/events/1394210950824097/?ref=22

* For weekend below monsters appear rate doubled

Double appear rate

Zenith on : http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Maps-Eroding-Valley
http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Chillurk-Monster-Dex-1571

Legendary on : http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Maps-Subzero-Town
http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Freezaco-Monster-Dex-1623

Ancient on : http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Maps-Blossom-Exit
http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Quinnlong-Monster-Dex-1516

And revamped monsters (press F5 or refresh page if you are still seeing old images)


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Dec 24, 2013)

Monster MMORPG V 2.2.6 Changelogs and awesome event announcement

* Alright guys here starts the schools holiday at Monster MMORPG.

* Till 6 January 2014 - 10 PM game time there will be - approx 14 days (click to see remaining time)
---- %200 Bonus Gold & EXP reward from battles
---- *And %40 Bonus from each donation*
##### *Example if you donate 100$ you will get 140$ balance
*#####* http://www.monstermmorpg.com/donate.aspx
*

* 31 monster images updated. 
---- 6 new professional revamps
---- 2 improved professional revamps
---- 23 free images that replaces old images and improves quality
##### Some of the monsters names changed

* Have fun

* Here the list of professional revamps (thanks to those talented artists)
---- Please refresh the page or hit F5 to see updated images

        


* Here the free improvements (thanks to all those talented artists)


#952 Auramus
#958 Battip
#965 Capty
#966 Cryle
#1020 Flybat
#1025 Sharlow
#1026 Sharcune
#398 Ivygroud
#615 Cunair
#1005 Rattip
#1006 Crystaleon
#1172 Foxfire
#1388 Sanditon
#1457 Burzal
#1722 Psycivy
#1792 Canostrich
#967 Raitigas
#969 Cintus
#1004 Luvaly
#1028 Venonake
#1029 Voltear
#1030 Tortearec
#1288 Marroslash

source

1080p gameplay tutorial video -  a bit outdated right now


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jan 6, 2014)

Monster MMORPG Another Game Patch Is Live Right Now : V 2.2.7

* All monsters on all maps re-assigned

* All NPCs on all maps re-assigned

* All NPC monsters re-assigned

* For until the school holiday event ends now the EXP & Gold bonus is 300%

* Very rare monsters giveaways are continuing on our official Facebook page make sure you follow
----- http://www.facebook.com/MonsterMMORPG

* 5 Monster images updated. 3 of them are commissioned and 2 of them are volunteered

---

* Volunteered ones

 

* Commissioned ones

  


source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jan 19, 2014)

Monster MMORPG V 2.2.8 Beta Update IS NoW LiVE

* Press F5 (or refresh button in browser) to see updated images

* For a week 100% bonus EXP & Gold event started

* Total 22 monster images updated. Some of them also has got name changes.

* 1 image is professionally revamped (Paid)



* 21 monster images updated by volunteer artists contributions (Free)

                    

News Source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jan 27, 2014)

Free to play M.Sc. computer engineer developed indie game browser based mmo rpg MonsterMMORPG V 2.2.9 Change logs

* Press F5 (or refresh button in browser) to see updated images

* Total 13 monster images updated. All of them are from volunteered artists. Expect one of the artist is i recently commissioned. The commissioned monster is not ready yet although.

* 1 image is done by this new commissioned artist as a freebie 



* 12 monster images updated by volunteer artists contributions (Free)

           

change log source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Feb 2, 2014)

collaboratively developed online indie browser based mmo rpg game Monster MMORPG V 2.3.0 Changelogs and event

* Press F5 (or refresh button in browser) to see updated images

* For the weekend 200% bonus EXP & Gold event started

* Total 10 monster images updated. 2 of them are from professional commissioned artists although the artist Firefox didn't take any money from us this time as well ty to him.

* Commissioned artists 

  

* 8 monster images replaced with better ones by volunteer artists contributions (Free)

      


news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Feb 14, 2014)

Indie developed free online mmo rpg game MonsterMMORPG new update V 2.3.1 change logs - new monster added to the game and awesome new monster images

* 1 New monster added to the game. It was a long time since we added a new monster to the game :) This new monster is professionally commissioned monster. Actually i was gonna use this also for improving an existing monster artwork but since community requested we added it to the game as a very strong legendary.

* 5 Monster images are updated professionally (by commissioned artists)

* 5 Monster images are replaced with better ones. These are not new but those which replaced with commissioned ones replaces other worse quality monsters.

* All monsters on all maps re-assigned

* All NPCs on all maps re-assigned

* 200% Bonus event started for weekend

* All default abilities of monsters re-assigned

* Press F5 or refresh your browser cache to see updated images

* Currently not available to catch monsters can be seen at below (they may still be obtainable with transformation)

---- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Not-Appear-On-Maps.txt


** New monster #1801 Werebear



** 5 Monster images updated professionally (commissioned artworks)

     

** 5 Monsters that has image and name replacement with better images

    


News source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Mar 2, 2014)

*Free online Monster MMORPG game MonsterMMORPG another update - check out if you are looking for an online Pokemon MMORPG game*

Free online Monster MMORPG game MonsterMMORPG another update - check out if you are looking for an online Pokemon MMORPG game

* 2 monster images are updated via professional artist (comissioned) (hit f5 to see updated images or refresh the page)

* A new great filtering feature added to the game. Now you can search for the monsters that can learn particular moves that you want to filter.

--- For example you can list the monsters that can learn Absorbing Ray move
--- http://www.monstermmorpg.com/MonsterDex

* Facebook comments added to the individual pages of monsters and maps (at the bottom of the pages)

* 100% bonus event started for the weekend

# Updated monsters

  

# Monsterdex new filter screenshot







# Facebook comment plugin for monsters and maps individual pages







news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Mar 8, 2014)

Monster MMORPG V 2.3.3 Change Logs

* 3 monster images are updated via professional artist (commissioned) (hit f5 to see updated images or refresh the page)

* 100% bonus event started for the weekend

* Very special giveaway event is going on our official Facebook page (1 Ancient 1 Legendary)
---- https://www.facebook.com/MonsterMMORPG

# Updated monsters

  

news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Mar 14, 2014)

Free indie game Monster MMORPG V 2.3.4 - The game now have its own unique music and music system

* 100% bonus event started for the weekend

* Thanks to Santy, Fiesh and XerxesTexasToast we have 27 songs at the game npw. 

---- Music player can be turned on or off. If you are logged in this choice will be saved.

---- In order to see music player you need to have at least 1280 pixel resolution screen. However you still can play if your screen is lower resolution. Use ctrl mouse wheel or ctrl +,- key buttons to zoom out page.

---- Songs are default set to repeat. Best way is opening a page, start playing songs at there and continue playing game at other pages.

* 1 Monster image updated (commissioned)

* 2 Monster images replaced with our existing monster images.

---- Monster Id 80 is now Hermitslime, Monster Id 997 is now Hulkapow (previously Monster Id 80), and Monster Id 667 is now Zantorious (previously Monster Id 997)

* Commissioned monster

 

* Images replaced monsters

 


* The screenshot of music player







news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Mar 21, 2014)

Free Online Browser Based RPG MMO Game Monster MMORPG V 2.3.5 Update Logs

* 150% bonus event started for the weekend (extra Gold and EXP)

* Songs credits updated

* A new game mechanic activated 

---- Monsters at the market which owners are inactive over 30 days now will be sent to storage automatically (sell/trade/offer)

---- This will happen each day top trainers ranking getting updated

* Several bug fixes

---- The type filtering weren't getting remembered when MonsterDex pages changed

---- Monsters happiness were being exceeding 5,000 and now they are limited to 5,000

---- Some maps were showing multiple pathfinding (x marks which shows the path) exits and it is fixed

* 1 Monster image updated (commissioned)

* 4 Monster images replaced with our existing monster images.

---- Monster Id 81 is now Razorach (commissioned monster), Monster Id 1490 is now Wolverazor (previously Monster Id 81), Monster Id 581 is now Frownshu (previously Monster Id 1490), Monster Id 524 is now Jabear (previously Monster Id 581), and Monster Id 978 is now Zantorious

* Commissioned monster

 

* Images replaced monsters

   

news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Mar 29, 2014)

Free Online Indie Made MMO RPG Game Monster MMORPG V 2.3.6 Beta News

* 100% bonus event started for the weekend (extra Gold and EXP)

* A special ancient give away event goes on click here to see details (composing wallpapers for the game)

* A new page Wallpapers added to the game



* A new special weekend event started. From now on i am planning to make 1 starter monster appear on maps during the weekend

---- This weekend Monster is #40 Pythamp



---- This starter is catchable on Rattlesnake Path



* 1 Monster image updated (commissioned)

* 2 Monster images replaced with our existing monster images.

* 1 New volunteered artist that draws awesome

---- Monster Id 82 is now Vegaptor (commissioned monster), Monster Id 1613 is now Dinothorn (previously Monster Id 82), Monster Id 854 is now Gelidus (new volunteered artist), and Monster Id 1119 is now Proteaf (previously Monster Id 854)

* Commissioned monster

 

* Images replaced monsters

 

 

news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Apr 10, 2014)

*Monster MMORPG V 2.3.7 Update 10 April 2014 - New monsters - New wallpapers - New event*

Monster MMORPG V 2.3.7 Update 10 April 2014 - New monsters - New wallpapers - New event

* Developer announcement: The game admin Furkan Gözükara finally passed PhD (Computer Engineering) thesis proposal exam and planning to start working on V3 soon. 
Before starting to work on V3 it is planned to improve map movement system to improve game quality.

* Free ancient giveaways continue on our Facebook page please follow us : https://www.facebook.com/MonsterMMORPG

* 150% bonus event started for the weekend (extra Gold and EXP)

* A special ancient give away event goes on click here to see details (composing wallpapers for the game)

* A new special weekend event started. From now on i am planning to make 1 starter monster appear on maps during the weekend

---- This weekend Monster is #742 Padark 

---- This starter is catchable on Tesla Forest 

* 45+ New game wallpapers added to the game click here to check them out and download them to use

* 3 Monster images updated (commissioned)

* 3 Monster images replaced with our existing monster images.

* 1 Monster image updated with a volunteered artist work

---- Monster Id 86 is now Mobus (commissioned monster)
---- Monster Id 85 is now Repyunidai (commissioned monster)
---- Monster Id 1793 is now Ordulong (commissioned monster)

---- Monster Id 1034 is now Mythulu (previously 86)
---- Monster Id 425 is now Trampolm (previously 1793)
---- Monster Id 1221 is now Skunkeon (previously 948)
---- Monster Id 948 is now Xenomonster (previously 85)

---- Monster Id 971 is now Eledrag (volunteered artist replacement)

* Commissioned monsters

   

* Volunteered artist work



* Game wallpapers can be seen at here : http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Wallpapers (50+ so far)

---- 5 Example game wallpaper click to see full size

    

* The monsters that which images replaced with our existing monster images

   


News source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Apr 20, 2014)

Browser Based Online RPG Game Monster MMORPG V 2.3.8 Beta update change logs 

 This is a pretty big update.

♕ Movement system is greatly improved. Now the map doesn't blink and movement is a lot smoother. 

➽ Click F5 or refresh button to see updated images

➢ 4 New monsters added to the game. 
❁ Total monster count is now 1,805

➢ 38 monsters images are updated.

➢ All monsters on the maps are re-assigned

➢ The monsters that can not be directly catched on the maps updated ✓ http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Not-Appear-On-Maps.txt

➢ All NPCs on the maps are re-assigned

➢ 150% EXP and Gold boost for the weekend starter

 2 monsters images updated (commissioned):

 

 2 monster images are updated with our existing monster images

 

 4 new monsters added to the game by a new volunteered artist

   

 29 monster images are updated with volunteered artist higher quality new images

                             

 5 monster images are revamped by the volunteered artist

    

 All changed monster list as links 

➫ #83 Dragoshell ➫ #87 Mantisant ➫ #324 Sinawak ➫ #325 Arnassin ➫ #477 Duoped 
➫ #478 Triantor ➫ #602 Buzzee ➫ #603 Fuzzasp ➫ #604 Hornespa ➫ #633 Vipyre 
➫ #634 Koblaze ➫ #645 Psypi ➫ #646 Psymed ➫ #647 Psyrune ➫ #654 Eelit 
➫ #655 Eelektron ➫ #656 Eelekterod ➫ #693 Phantin ➫ #694 Ironight 
➫ #862 Faeby ➫ #863 Dramage ➫ #864 Garnegon ➫ #872 Shellion 
➫ #884 Tuntammy ➫ #885 Petrifight ➫ #964 Psycicle ➫ #969 Cintus 
➫ #970 Cindillo ➫ #981 Frozhock ➫ #982 Sparkuin ➫ #983 Frozalia 
➫ #1118 Gattopugno ➫ #1216 Glimairy ➫ #1217 Glimess ➫ #1611 Mantyrant 
➫ #1614 Aztone ➫ #1740 Vynazor ➫ #1741 Spinazor ➫ #1802 Insektrawl 
➫ #1803 Floroth ➫ #1804 Aquoth ➫ #1805 Pyroth


❀ news source ❀


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Apr 27, 2014)

Monster MMORPG 27 April 2014 update change logs V2.3.9 Beta

❁ Monster MMORPG is a collaboratively developed indie online browser based MMO RPG game which you may find similar to Pokemon online games however certainly a lot different

➽ Click F5 or refresh button to see updated images

 20 monsters images are updated.

➢ 200% EXP and Gold boost for the weekend started

 3 Monsters images updated (commissioned please comment on those 3 to whether continue hiring that artist or not):

  

 17 Monsters images are updated by volunteered artists awesome artworks 
✇ We continue to improve our overall artwork quality

                 


❆ Here the links of all image updated monsters

➩ #616 Stoison ➩ #617 Toxalis ➩ #618 Stonoxin ➩ #733 Bibit ➩ #734 Bighoss ➩ #735 Bislick 
➩ #747 Vambat ➩ #748 Vamperior ➩ #762 Cogear ➩ #763 Gearaid ➩ #871 Dragomoss 
➩ #1000 Volboa ➩ #1001 Anaconduk ➩ #1294 Gizmodo ➩ #1312 Hanaleaf ➩ #1533 Armadeon 
➩ #1633 Evoleon ➩ #1718 Areneon ➩ #1743 Spanteon ➩ #1781 Ebeeon

➩ Click here to go news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (May 3, 2014)

Monster MMORPG 3 May 2014 update change logs V2.4.0 Beta

♛ Monster MMORPG is an indie browser based game that requires nothing to be downloaded in order to play. Just register and start your journey through 520 game maps and 1805 unique monsters!

➽ Click F5 or refresh button to see updated images.

 57 monsters images are updated.

➢ 150% EXP and Gold boost for the weekend started.

 Special starter monster catching weekend event started. At this event a starter monster appears as wild monster on a single map:

♔ This weekend Monster is: #54 Tiktik 

♔ This starter is catchable on: Boron Town 

 1 Monster images updated (commissioned):



 1 Monster images are updated by our existing monster images:

 1703-Chromeleon : Previously ID: 84

 

 55 Monster images are updated by volunteered artists artworks. They replaced previous monster images to improve overall art quality of our game:

                                                       

❆ Here the links of all image updated monsters:

➩ #84 Chamelevolt ➩ #269 Drawar ➩ #402 Startic ➩ #403 Mertage ➩ #490 Babaron ➩ #608 Mantal ➩ #609 Mimantis ➩ #610 Mantarch ➩ #827 Oblock ➩ #828 Trilith ➩ #829 Monolit ➩ #830 Ribbitar ➩ #831 Newtar ➩ #832 Amphitar ➩ #932 Incikhtes ➩ #956 Giliz ➩ #957 Aglite ➩ #962 Roboe ➩ #963 Fenhex ➩ #973 Speedon ➩ #974 Draccel ➩ #975 Acceleray ➩ #984 Creacrawl ➩ #985 Nigcrawl ➩ #1009 Aquanna ➩ #1010 Varanaqua ➩ #1011 Varanizar ➩ #1015 Chrysalice ➩ #1016 Friggle ➩ #1017 Arctimoth ➩ #1018 Shrapnuill ➩ #1019 Quillster ➩ #1022 Eekape ➩ #1023 Moldec ➩ #1024 Dehedra ➩ #1119 Derpy ➩ #1201 Wahors ➩ #1220 Octopod ➩ #1282 Lvna ➩ #1284 Minescyss ➩ #1291 Cicugon ➩ #1292 Toxigon ➩ #1293 Dracigorn ➩ #1298 Nephiler ➩ #1456 Tigaria ➩ #1489 Matara ➩ #1495 Frezard ➩ #1561 Flyfro ➩ #1602 Feelto ➩ #1603 Marveelo ➩ #1604 Drapatto ➩ #1638 Madol ➩ #1641 Fenreeze ➩ #1703 Chromeleon ➩ #1710 Squorch ➩ #1773 Elastrike ➩ #1799 Chujin


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (May 10, 2014)

Monster MMORPG 10 May 2014 update change logs V2.4.1 Beta

♛ Pokemon MMORPG games may get shut down by Nintendo any time. Such very recently happened to popular game PokemonOmega. However Monster MMORPG provides you experience and fun of Pokemon Online RPG games with 100% legal safety.

➽ Click F5 or refresh button to see updated images.

 5 monsters images are updated.

➢ 150% EXP and Gold boost for the weekend started.

 Special starter monster catching weekend event started. At this event a starter monster appears as wild monster on a single map:

♔ This weekend Monster is: #39 Hissoil 

♔ This starter is catchable on: Overheated Desert 

 4 Monster images updated (commissioned):

    

 1 Monster images are updated by our existing monster images:

 1728-Chimeros : Previously ID: 1515

❆ Here the links of all image updated monsters:

➩ #859 Kommo
➩ #860 Gammaro
➩ #861 Martigor
➩ #1515 Vulragon
➩ #1728 Chimeros

news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (May 18, 2014)

Monster MMORPG 18 May 2014 update change logs V2.4.2 Beta

♛ Free indie game Monster MMORPG is looking for volunteered artists that who wants to improve their art quality, have exposure and great credit for future job opportunities. Also you can have a great place in the community of Monster MMORPG as an artist and authority staff.

➽ Click F5 or refresh button to see updated images.

 17 monsters images are updated.

➢ 100% EXP and Gold boost for the weekend started.

 Special starter monster catching weekend event started. At this event a starter monster appears as wild monster on a single map:

♔ This weekend Monster is: #45 Dracby 

♔ This starter is catchable on: Draconic Ruins 

 1 Monster images updated (commissioned):

 

 1 Monster images are updated by our existing monster images:

 1218-Spidermon : Previously ID: 88



 3 Monster images are revamped by volunteered artist

   

 12 Monster images are replaced by volunteered artists existing artworks to improve overall artwork quality of the game


            


❆ Here the links of all image updated monsters:

➩ #88 Shockder ➩ #535 Basiloch ➩ #536 Abysstol ➩ #537 Hydrannon
 ➩ #605 Winstar ➩ #606 Helmour ➩ #607 Arcelot ➩ #642 Lilynx
 ➩#643 Cattaleo ➩ #644 Encyclion➩ #708 Dohzi ➩ #709 Douhoov ➩ #710 Dourin
 ➩ #759 Chicurl ➩ #760 Robial ➩ #761 Feathawk ➩ #1218 Spidermon


news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jun 6, 2014)

Monster MMORPG 30 May 2014 update change logs V2.4.3 Beta

➽ Click F5 or refresh button to see updated images.

 1 monsters images are updated.

 Attractive player and horrifying player items shortcuts added to the main game screen shortcuts.

 The movement animation on the maps updated. Now it has a more fluent and logical movement animation.

 Now when battling, the fainted monster won't have attack animation and it will have red screen that indicates fainted.

◤ A lot of language improvements are done. Item descriptions are updated. Moves descriptions are updated.

▼ Survival armor item is changed. Its cost is increased to 250.000 Gold at the market. Also user Survival Armor items are deleted and their money refunded. Item ID is 60

▼▼▼ New description and how it works of Survival Item: "A full HP holder will survive with 1 HP from an attack that would otherwise faint it. The holder using a 100% recoil attack will survive with 1 HP regardless of its current HP. This item will only activate once per battle."

➢ 200% EXP and Gold boost for the weekend started.

 Special starter monster catching weekend event started. At this event a starter monster appears as wild monster on a single map:

♔ This weekend Monster is: ⇶ #44 Reagle 

♔ This starter is catchable on: ⇶ Tempest Valley 

 1 Monster images updated (commissioned):




V 2.4.3 news source


 Monster MMORPG 6 June 2014 update change logs V2.4.4 Beta

➽ Click F5 or refresh button to see updated images.

 3 monsters images are updated.

➢ 100% EXP and Gold boost for the weekend started.

 Special starter monster catching weekend event started. At this event a starter monster appears as wild monster on a single map:

♔ This weekend Monster is: ⇶ #47 Bermudrac 

♔ This starter is catchable on: ⇶ Water Walkway 

 3 Monster images updated (volunteered):

  

V 2.4.4 news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jun 15, 2014)

Monster MMORPG 15 June 2014 update change logs V2.4.5 Beta

 Monster MMORPG is an online RPG game that Pokemon players are mostly liking and having easy time to solve the game. It is free to play

➽ Click F5 or refresh button to see updated images

 15 monsters images are updated

 1 New monster added to the game

➢ 150% EXP and Gold boost for the weekend started.

♛ All monsters on the maps re-assigned (this means some of the previously not catchable monsters are now catchable and some may not be catchable anymore)

 All NPCs and their monsters on maps re-assigned

♜ All Monsters default abilities re-assigned (default abilities come with rewards such as donation rewards)

 The latest catchable monsters on maps list can be seen here: ⇶ http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Not-Appear-On-Maps.txt

 Special starter monster catching weekend event started. At this event a starter monster appears as wild monster on a single map:

♔ This weekend Monster is: ⇶ #49 Wallacuff 

♔ This starter is catchable on: ⇶ Training Cave F2 

 1 New monster added to the game as zenith (volunteered):

 

 3 Monster images updated (commissioned low budget):

   

 9 Monster images updated (volunteered):

            

❆ Here the links of all image updated monsters:

➩ #436 Niesky ➩ #437 Nielaika ➩ #657 Pugel ➩ #658 Pudeuer
➩ #882 FlamePup ➩ #883 InfernoHound ➩ #1251 Lavabug 
➩ #1252 Volcabug ➩ #1253 Volcamount ➩ #1725 Cuckat➩ #1726 Cuckoot
➩ #1727 Cuckrazy➩ #1806 Falcjin
➩ #705 Wookey ➩ #706 Fertamam ➩  #707 Tikdra

news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jul 4, 2014)

Monster MMORPG 21 June 2014 update change logs V2.4.6 Beta

➽ Click F5 or refresh button to see updated images

 6 monsters images are updated

 1 Monster image updated (commissioned):

 

 5 Monster images updated (volunteered):

     

❆ Here the links of all image updated monsters:

➩ #422 Rutori
 ➩ #423 Faidari
 ➩ #424 Komovin
 ➩ #459 Gagapuss
 ➩ #460 Lillipuss
 ➩ #857 Sunucunis

news source


 Monster MMORPG 4 July 2014 update change logs V2.4.7 Beta

☆ What is Monster MMORPG ? Online free to play RPG Game similar to Pokemon MMO games

➽ Click F5 or refresh button to see updated images

 10 monsters images are updated

✯ Voting page updated and fixed now working perfectly fine (tested by me from a newbie account)

 Abilities descriptions updated/improved

➢ 150% EXP and Gold boost for 4 days till next Monday (7 July)

 Special starter monster catching weekend event started. At this event a starter monster appears as wild monster on a single map:

♔ This weekend Monster is: ⇶ #55 Rubbull 

♔ This starter is catchable on: ⇶ Iron Fields 

 7 Monster image updated (commissioned):

       

 3 Monster images updated (volunteered):

   

❆ Here the links of all image updated monsters:

➩ #875➩ Magmarry
➩ #876➩ Lavappy
➩ #877➩ Thepralar
➩ #878➩ Metolly
➩ #879➩ Cryrful
➩ #880➩ Volcarious
➩ #881➩ Obsightly
➩ #1605➩ Floraby
➩ #1606➩ Orchirus
➩ #1607➩ Florasarus

news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jul 20, 2014)

WARNING VERY IMPORTANT UPDATE   MANY GAME MECHANICS CHANGES  

 Monster MMORPG 19 July 2014 update change logs V 2.5.0 Beta

 Please read previous version change logs as well from here: 
 http://forum.monstermmorpg.com/Forum-Version-Records

✓ Maximum Level Cap of Monsters increased to 110 from 100 level
✓ The stat gain has no difference before 100 level and after 100 level
✓ You can check new required EXP amounts from MonsterDex
✓ The formula is simple 5% more of previous level

✓ EXP Max item will not work on Level 100 and above Monsters

✓ New item Mega EXP Max added to the game and will work only at Level 100 and above Monsters

✓ Wild Zenith monsters on maps will be now minimum 50 level, Legendary will be 60 level and Ancients will be 70 level that not depending on which zone or route they are

✓ Now you can use items in NPC battles

✓ Now when your Monster is fainted you won't be able to use any items until you switch to another Monster

✓ Makes both Monster's HP equal moves mechanic changed
✓ Now this move will fail if enemy Monster's maximum HP is bigger than the move using Monster
✓ This move mechanic was making our bonus stat system useless
✓ Example move Equality : TM106

✓ Makes both Monster's HP equal with AVG of their HP sum moves mechanic changed
✓ Now this move will fail if enemy Monster's maximum HP is bigger than the move using Monster
✓ This move mechanic was making our bonus stat system useless

✓ Kill foe always moves mechanic changed
✓ Now this move will fail if enemy Monster's maximum HP is bigger than the move using Monster
✓ Now this move will fail if enemy Monster's Level is bigger than the move using Monster
✓ This move mechanic was making our bonus stat system useless

✓ Computer will not select any more suicide moves of Monster if that Monster HP is not below 20%

✓ Wild and NPC Legendary and Ancient Monster bonus HP amount halved

✓ If enemy Monster had type or ability immunity the attacks should fail however attacks with "guaranteed to make the opponent faint" were working. This error fixed

✓ Computer will not select any more HP equality moves unless his HP is 70% or less of enemy Monster

✓ There were a bug that causes with 1% to fail when 100% accuracy move used. This bug fixed

✓ Remove held item feature added to the user Monster details page

✓ View at stat calculator quick shortcut added to the user Monster details page

✓ At MonsterDex Monster details pages now there is a quick link to open your profile and filter by that Monster. It is at the part where it display how many you have that Monster

✓ Now there will be a red warning button at Monster Center page (where you heal your team) and at settings page (your control panel)
✓ This button will appear if you did not validate your email
✓ By clicking it you will be directed to email verification page and it works at the moment
✓ If you do not validate your email, your account is not safe enough
 http://www.monstermmorpg.com/Settings.aspx

✓ User stats manually updated

✓ All NPCs and wild Monster on the maps updated

✓ Special name giving to NPCs system is ready however it requires NPC name list preparation

✓ From now on at the 1st day of each month all badges will be wiped automatically
✓ From now on at the 1st day of each month all fly able maps history in zone 14 and above will be wiped and players inside these zones will be teleported to the zone 13 automatically

✓ All badges are wiped and all flyable routes history for zone 14 and above wiped for 1 time only (because of game moves mechanic changes)

✓ Favicons of both the game and forum updated (your browser update may take some time)

✓ New filtering features added to the MonsterDex: Filter by Default Ability (the ones that comes with reward Monster), display non-catchable Monster on the maps
 http://www.monstermmorpg.com/MonsterDex

✓ Price was not being well displayed at market due to color fixed

✓ Next turn rest moves were not resting when enemy Monster fainted. This is fixed

✓ Trap status will be removed now when enemy Monster switches out both in NPC battles and both PvP battles

➢ 100% EXP and Gold boost till next Monday (21 July)

 Special starter monster catching weekend event started. At this event a starter monster appears as wild monster on a single map:

♔ This weekend Monster is: ⇶ #62 Kelblis 

♔ This starter is catchable on: ⇶ Ray Town 

 7 monsters images are updated

➽ Click F5 or refresh button to see updated images

   

    

❆ Here the links of all image updated monsters:

➩ #774➩ Kaos
➩ #775➩ Hikaos
➩ #776➩ Negakaos
➩ #1058➩ Blobelisk
➩ #1520➩ Rocketin
➩ #1521➩ Aerocket
➩ #1782➩ Jawguile

news source


----------

